# JBOSS7 server.log rotieren



## nieselfriem (18. Nov 2012)

Hallo!

Ich habe gerade experiementel mal einen JBOSS 7 installiert. Nun möchte ich allerdings die Server.log täglich rotieren lassen. Das kann man so weit ich weis im JBOSS konfigurieren jedoch weis ich leider nicht ganz wie und wo. Gibts dafür ein Tutorial oder weiß jemand wie das funktioniert?

Grüße


----------



## Marcinek (18. Nov 2012)

jboss 7 server.log rotieren - Google-Suche


----------



## nieselfriem (18. Nov 2012)

Ok, so ist es nicht, dass ich nicht gesucht hätte- Dann hab den thread falsch angefangen. Ich habe in der standalone.xml den eintrag:


```
<subsystem xmlns="urn:jboss:domain:logging:1.1">
            <console-handler name="CONSOLE">
                <level name="INFO"/>
                <formatter>
                    <pattern-formatter pattern="%d{HH:mm:ss,SSS} %-5p [%c] (%t) %s%E%n"/>
                </formatter>
            </console-handler>
            <periodic-rotating-file-handler name="FILE">
                <formatter>
                    <pattern-formatter pattern="%d{HH:mm:ss,SSS} %-5p [%c] (%t) %s%E%n"/>
                </formatter>
                <file relative-to="jboss.server.log.dir" path="server.log"/>
                <suffix value=".yyyy-MM-dd"/>
                <append value="true"/>
            </periodic-rotating-file-handler>
            <logger category="com.arjuna">
                <level name="WARN"/>
            </logger>
            <logger category="org.apache.tomcat.util.modeler">
                <level name="WARN"/>
            </logger>
            <logger category="sun.rmi">
                <level name="WARN"/>
            </logger>
            <logger category="jacorb">
                <level name="WARN"/>
            </logger>
            <logger category="jacorb.config">
                <level name="ERROR"/>
            </logger>
            <root-logger>
                <level name="INFO"/>
                <handlers>
                    <handler name="CONSOLE"/>
                    <handler name="FILE"/>
                </handlers>
            </root-logger>
        </subsystem>
```

Dort ist doch schon ein periodic-rotating-file-handler eingetragen. Wieso wird dieser dann nicht verwendet?
Das ist das was ich nicht verstehe

Grüße


----------



## FArt (19. Nov 2012)

Annahme
OSI-Layer-8 Fehler: er wird verwendet


----------

